# Frightening Farts



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, Sir N has gas. It's not like he has never had it before, but in the past, the farts were nearly always of the silent but deadly variety, the kind easy enough to blame on me. Seriously! This horrid odor would spread through the room and he'd be giving ME the evil eye! 

This morning, however, Sir N's farts are of the more musical variety. (Thankfully, not stinky) Everytime he farts, though, he practically jumps in the air and looks at his butt with horror. Then he slinks off and sits with his butt FIRMLY planted on the floor...obviously hoping to prevent any more farts from escaping. This doesn't work. One of them seemed to actually lift him up a bit (okay, so he was lifting himself up to ease the pressure, but it's funnier if I say it the other way). 

He is starting to look really stressed out. Even when there is no fart, he sometimes looks at his bottom with great suspicion, clearly expecting a boom to be heard. 

I'm trying to be the caring, supportive, loving mommy here, but it's danged hard with the facial expressions he is coming up with!







I can only hope for his sake that it's over soon.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Poor Sir N it sounds like we is ashamed of himself.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Try charcoal tablets - they stop gas . On a lighter note , I'd let him keep tooting - farting is ALWAYS FUNNY !!!! Sarah


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

This would be one site to see! My malts sometimes have a problem but I've never "heard" just smelled!

This needs to be on video.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Try charcoal tablets - they stop gas . On a lighter note , I'd let him keep tooting - farting is ALWAYS FUNNY !!!! Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So true-but, all kidding aside? Bonnie has never farted. It's not like she's a little lady or anything, she eats like a horse, but never has farted.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

This is sooo Funny. I can see all the reactions your talking about.

We've never had the Musical kind.. just the quiet silencer.

Course on occasion it's me that has the musical kind. Moppy always looks for the Creator that is causing the noise.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't stop laughing. (Quite embarassing at work.)


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

poor sweet baby!

tchelsi ALWAYS blames her toots on us! she'll do a lil' poot and jump up, give us a dirty look, then leave the room in an "I'm thoroughly disgusted" huff.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sometimes Chloe's are the 'silent but deadly' type














*



*Sometimes just deadly........*



*Sometimes she looks at me as if to say 'did I just do THAT mommy???'.....*



*Other times her and daddy 'COMPETE' to see who can do the loudest!! AT NIGHTIME!! in bed!!!














*



*No seriously, a small amount of doggie charcoal biscuits with their meal helps.*



*NOT too much or they get really black poos.*



*Charcoal biscuits are also good for their breath.*



*Hope your little fluff butt gets over it soon.*



*Have you been feeding him 'farting food' ???? for the love me of me cant remember what gives them the 'vapors'!! - sorry *



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness.... I loved your detailed description!! Toooo funny!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I also thought about getting this on video and nearly gave him a complex following him around with the camera, but there have been no more farts since I posted the OP. Who knows when I'll get the chance again? Wish I knew what had set him off...he hasn't eaten anything different lately.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

. Oh thats so funny,..
The first time Nemo farted I thought a bomb landed








It was loud and smelled like a garbage dump, it scared the crap right outta me











I am sure he will be okay, just like humans you get those days when you just can't help it









ANDREA~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am sitting here with tears of laughter at your description of the farting events, omg I am sorry but that is too funny
















The other night Scooby was doing the dig to China on the bed and he let a rather lengthy, loud and very audible fart slip, of course I cracked up laughing and he got so embarrassed he slinked down and hid his head in shame







Poor little guy, it took some convincing to let him know that it wasn't the end of the world, besides I told him daddy does it all the time so why shouldn't he


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm totally jiggling with laughter here, I cant read the screen because my eyes have all teared up from laughter!!






































Thanks for the giggle!!!

I've never heard either or mine toot ... I've smelt it ... been given the eye & been blamed as the one who dealt it ... but never heard one ... this is too funny!!!!






























What's even worse is 9 times out of 10 when I smell one - even though they eat the exact same thing, I would almost guarantee Dakota dealt it! Harley is too much of a gentleman, I'm sure he goes outside whenever he feels the need to toot in my presence! LOL ... Dakota doesnt care, she's a princess, she thinks she can do anything she likes & get away with it!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

you MUST make a video of it!

it is 5am here and i was laughing so hard i think i woke my husband up


----------



## Puppylove17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Your title and description were too funny! I cracked up at the title before I ever read any of the posts!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh my goodness this is so funny I have tears in my eyes..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol I haven't been on for a few days, my internet provider had problems







this is the first post I've read. I have laughed soooooo hard. I can just picture the whole thing














you should write a book. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am still laughing. Alex does not fart often and it's silent. He jumps up when I fart and comes looking where it came from. And of course I get the "look".


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG!!!! Your story is SO funny!!! I was reading it and then had to show it to my fiance. We are cracking up.





















My fiance said that the Malts must be gassy little dogs. LOL! 

Tango and Tillie will come over to us and just leave a nasty smell and walk away!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG - you are so funny - I have tears running down my face! It's only once in a great while, but Sophie is the strong and silent type who can clear a room out in two seconds.

Linda


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!

Sounds familiar. Gizmo&Charlie have let out a few.. yeah.. and when they sound, they don't smell. But it's the silent ones that kill!! OMG... they stink... like roadkill sometimes! LOL









When they let one out, they just look around.. as if to check if anyone heard/smelled it. I usually do and point at them laughing " HAHA! YOU FARTED! EW!" 


Huummmmm, can u smell it in the air?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Isn't it odd how many of the fluffs blame us when they did it? Bella also leaves the room in disgust when she was the culprit to begin with. She also blames me when she runs out of her dinner, she looks at me like I ate it


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Sir N has good cause to blame me. Being vegan makes you regular in more ways than one.







It's a symphony every morning.


----------

